# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon FRP Tool Free (New Year Gift) 2018

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE FALCON *  *FRP TOOL 1.0*   *We are Glad to Present New Frp Pack,* *First Update of 2018*  *Free Frp Pack is Designed only for Frp Lock Multi Brand* *To Make Work Easy,* *We Will Cover as Manny Brands and Models Possible*   *Frp Pack Features*  *Enable Adb* *Remove Frp Lock*  *Supported Modes (Selection Is Optional)* *(Check Available Supported Mode for Each Device)* *# Adb Models* *# Fastboot Model* *# Edl Mode*  *# Diag Mode* *# Download Mode* *# Factory Mode*     *Alcatel Models* *Alcatel OT-4060W* *Alcatel OT-4060A* *Alcatel OT-4060O* *Alcatel OT-5044R* *Alcatel OT-5054* *Alcatel OT-5055W* *Alcatel OT-5056N* *Alcatel OT-5065A* *Alcatel OT-5151D* *Alcatel OT-6055U* *Alcatel OT-6055A* *Alcatel OT-6055* *Alcatel OT-9015W* *Alcatel OT-5046G* *Alcatel Pixi 4* *Alcatel Idol 3*  *Asus* *# Enable Adb* *# Remove Frp Lock* *# Most Asus Supported*  *Htc* *# Enable Adb (Universal Method)* *#  Remove Frp Lock*  *Lg* *# Remove Frp Lock*  *# Most Lg Devices Supported*  *Micromax* *# Remove Frp Lock*   *Motorola* *# Enable Adb (Universal Method)* *# Remove Frp Lock*    *Oppo* *# Remove Frp Lock*  *Qualcomm* *# Remove Frp Lock*  *Samsung* *# 4 Different Methods for Frp Removal* *# (Model Based solution will be added in comming updates)*  *Twrp Method* *# Remove Frp Lock*  *Universal Adb* *# Remove Frp Lock*  *Universal Fastboot* *# Remove Frp Lock*  *Vivo* *# Remove Frp Lock*  *Xiaomi* *# Remove Frp Lock*  *Zte* *# Remove Frp Lock (4 Methods)*     *REBOOT Feature* *# Reboot Fastboot to Edl* *# Reboot Fastboot to Normal* *# Reboot Adb to Bootloader/FastBoot* *# Reboot Adb to Download* *# Reboot Adb to Edl* *# Reboot Adb to Recovery*   *Still Not Have Falcon ?* *Check our Free Packs*          *Br [SV] Miracle Team *  ** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  **  **  *    * * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_     # MTK FREE MODULE Falcon Power # QUALCOMM FREE MODULE Falcon Power # FRP FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # SAMSUNG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # LG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # MOTO FREE MODULE Falcon Power # HTC FREE MODULE Falcon Power              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    THIS IS RIGHT TIME TO BUY "SOON BIG BLAST"   _

----------


## mohamed73

__

----------


## mohamed73

_If you Forget your 
User Name & password 
Recovery Your Self 1 Click   Run Recovery Tool As Admin        Get Ur Details In One Click        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

